# John Hiatt Fans?



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Are there any John Hiatt fans out there? I just picked up "Crossing Muddy Waters" and have to admit I'm falling in love all over again. Its a great acoustic album with a nice live from the front porch feeling to it. No doubt the title track, Lincoln Town and What Do We Do Now are stand-outs. 

I really liked "Slow Turning" as well...its hard not to with lyrics like "she came on to him like a slow moving cold front, his beer was warmer than the look in her eye". I also have the album "Perfectly Good Guitar" but I admit this recording doesn't get as much rotation in my disk player as others. Maybe I will try it again tonight...


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I like his writing-not crazy about his voice.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

In General I really like John Hiatt. But I LOVE "Bring the Family". His best songs (IMHO). And Ry Cooder, Nick Lowe and Jim Keltner as possibly the best backing band in history.
Also check out the Little Village album. Same players, but they all contribute songs. Very, very good also.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I've never had any of his albums but he's a great songwriter. My last band used to do "Child of the Wild Blue Yonder" and "Have a Little Faith". He wrote Bonnie Raitt's "Love Letter" which I've also played.


----------



## Telemark (Feb 9, 2006)

I gotta say Bring the Family and Little Village are both great. I'm gonna have to check out some of his newer stuff.
Mark


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Bring the Family's up there but my high point is the one right in between BTF and Little Village; Slow Turning

+ it was the first time most of us got to hear Sonny Landreth if I'm not mistaken.

Then he tried to be cool by hiring musicians that strung their straps below the buckle and I unsubscribed (perhaps by mistake)

Andy


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Bring the Family's up there but my high point is the one right in between BTF and Little Village; Slow Turning
> + it was the first time most of us got to hear Sonny Landreth if I'm not mistaken.
> Then he tried to be cool by hiring musicians that strung their straps below the buckle and I unsubscribed (perhaps by mistake)
> Andy


...yeah, he seems to try a little too hard to be hip, at times. unlike, say, lyle lovett, who who couldn't be uncool if he tried.

i'm trying to remember how i got turned onto sonny landreth - it was a very long time ago, and i think it was somebody telling me about a song he wrote about his landlord. i have only two of his cds, i'm embarrassed to say.

an old friend of mine quit playing in a successful stones tribute band in order to devote all his time to studying landreth's technique, then formed a band that wrote and performed songs faithful to that style of writing and playing. this was back in the mid 80s.

-dh


----------



## Brian G (Aug 17, 2006)

+1 on Crossing Muddy Water, and also Sonny Landreth. I heard Hiatt at a great live performance theatre in Indianapolis - terrific. Last year also heard John Hammond in a solo show, in an intimate theatre, and he was astounding. Anybody heard Hammond's CD of Tom Waits songs? Great stuff.

Brian


----------

